# simple steak



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

just had my fatty meat meal on the palumbo keto diet, thought id post it up very quick very easy and very nice.

2 8oz rump steak

sea salt/ black pepper

1 beef ox cube

3 cloves garlic

olive oil

dijon or wholegrain mustard

1.drizzle olive oil on steak and season with salt/pepper and put non stick pan on the heat

2.place steak in pan and cook for 2 mins each side till your desired taste, for me medium.

3.place steak on a plate and leave to settle for 5 mins.

4. make half a pint of beef stock, add to the pan. crush the garlic, add to the pan and add any juices from the steak + mustard

5.simmer and reduce to a consistancy you like then siv the sauce and drizzle over the steak.

6. enjoy yum yum.


----------

